

How do you spend your time as a business leader? [PODSCAST] - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01jxtfb#synopsis

======
DanBC
> _"Evan Davis asks his executive guests how they spend their time each day.
> What does the activity of running a company really involve, and what do the
> guests' diaries tell us about the nature of their jobs?"_

HN readers may be interested in other "The Bottom Line" podcasts, which are
discussions between business leaders and presented by Evan Davis. He's pretty
good at this kind of discussion.

